# Today marks one year



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Since my Tamsen has been gone. That last day with you 
was so bittersweet. I don't know how I got through a year
but somehow I did. With a lot of tears, still. I look at your
"senior girl" picture next to me on my desk, and all those 
memories come flooding back. What a good girl you always
were, the very best.

Thank you for sending Sierra to your daddy and me... nothing
will EVER replace you in our hearts but she is comforting us
and making us smile sometimes again.

I am so glad to know that you don't hurt any more, you have 
all four legs again and in your peak of youth and health and
running around in the green grass chasing bun-buns to your
heart's content.

I love, love, love you my sweet angel.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I loved reading Tamsen's Dogster page!! What a wonderful angel that's watching down over you even now. Such a gorgeous girl, too. Thank you for sharing about her. I always wondered who this stunning dark girl in your avatar was! I lost a senior GSD 2 years ago.. I understand the ache of missing such a dear, devoted friend. What adventures you and Tamsen must have shared. How cute she got bagels from the 'bagelport.'







Rest in peace special, wonderful girl Tamsen.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

It's hard to believe it's been a year already. I remember when Tamsen made her journey to the Bridge - but even though you can no longer see her, she lives forever in your heart and is with you always


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Val-

Tamsen must be playing at the bridge with my Lando. Do you think that they are snickering at the trials and tribulations of the dogs they sent down to us?

LandosMom


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sure your special Tamsen would be grateful that your special talents are being employed with Sierra.

Did you know that hearts expand to accomodate the love they need to give? All the love given to Tamsen is there in your heart and the amount needed for Sierra does not impact on the love for Tamsen - it simply grows to met Sierra's needs without ever diminishing Tamsen's.

Happy anniversary Tamsen, I hope you make time to meet me at the bridge - I would love to meet you.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Val.









The memories are a little sweeter -- they're not *quite* as hard anymore, are they? 

It's been a hard year. Congratulations on surviving it.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------

